# N Gauge Pendolino



## Mustermark (Nov 25, 2014)

If anyone is interested in modern British railway modeling, you might be interested in a proposal to put the British Pendolino into production with Rapido Trains, in 1:148 scale N gauge.

A Kickstarter project has just got underway aiming to get enough interest and if the funding target is reached, Rapido will go ahead with the project.

The Kickstarter is being organized by two guys who also run the Ready-to-Run and kit projects for the British N Gauge Society, so the team has a pretty strong pedigree and as you probably know Rapido produce some highly detailed and high quality trains.

Anyone interested in getting one should express their interest.

To get more information on the train and the model, you can go to www.ngaugependolino.com.

For delivery to Europe you can go to https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/840142652/pendolino-uk-n-gauge and pledge on the Kickstarter.

For delivery to the USA or Rest of World, you need to go to http://www.rapidotrains.com/pendoli...ropped-Website-header-Rapido-Virgin.jpg[/IMG]

The train itself is a modern classic that uses a tilt system descended from the APT-E and APT-P. It has been running on the West Coast Mainline since 2002 and is expected to have a lifespan of 30 years.

It is a really cool design too.







If the Kickstarter in the UK is unsuccessful, there is still a good chance that Rapido will go ahead, so any pre-orders on their site will boost their confidence in taking the plunge. If the Kickstarter in the UK is successful in meeting the £210,000 target, then the production will go full steam ahead, starting with 3D scanning of a real Virgin Pendolino. The Kickstarter deadline is January 18, 2015 (in about 47 days).

I have no connection to the project other than being a very excited backer of the Kickstarter.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

These are tilting trains of I remember correctly?


----------



## Mustermark (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, the prototype has an active tilt system that is activated by a line-side signal. I think th tilt activation depends on the curve and the speed.

The tilt is based on the APT-E and APT-P trains of the 70s and 80s. British Rail sold the original tilt technology to FIAT in Italy, and the technology is now owned by Alstom who build the Pendolino.


----------



## Mustermark (Nov 25, 2014)

I managed to get the same post approved on trainboard... It includes links and photos.

http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/showthread.php?161438-N-Gauge-Pendolino&p=1007279#post1007279


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It should be visible now.


----------



## Mustermark (Nov 25, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It should be visible now.



No, sorry, i still don't see anything of the OP.


----------

